# Trolling size!



## Bite me (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey guys and gals first post!

Here my situation, I just bought my first real fishing boat, and Im running a 30 lb bow mount and an 8 hp evinrude(oldy but goody) in the back. When running on E.O. lakes the 30 just doesnt get me there, and i want to buy a transom troller for point A to point B . I have a 14ft converted jon and Im carrying 2 batteries, a live well and two raised platforms .Boat has aluminum framing and 1" ply. What would be the proper size troller you would suggest for my needs. #-o #-o #-o 

Mike


----------



## Zum (Jul 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forums:
Most people are going to say,the biggest thrust your pocket book will allow and I have to agree.The biggest for 12V,I think is a 55lbs;if you hook your batteries in series,24V,you could go alot bigger but you would have to switch back to 12V to run your 30lbs trolling motor.
I would think a 55lber would make that boat scat right along with the 30 for steering and some thrust as well.


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree with Zum!


----------



## Bite me (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for input guys. Bought a Motor Guide 54lb from Amazon, great price $199.00 and if you get thier cc $30.00 off first purchase. Think this should resolve issue.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 28, 2008)

Good choice! I have a MG 54# tm on my bow, and it pulls my 16' jon around pretty good


----------

